

Show HN: Hacker Polls, an aggregator for polls on Hacker News - jmcgough
http://hackerpolls.com/

======
jaredsohn
I was thinking it might also be neat if you could show poll results based on a
time interval (assuming that you are regularly spidering) so one could see how
poll results change over time, instead of having to create a new poll.

One drawback to doing this, though, is that the people sampled who vote later
via this website may be different than those who would vote when it is
resubmitted on the Hacker News front page. Also, it require a reasonable
amount of extra work and is more difficult to display.

------
kooshball
Since you already parse the links, it would be awesome if you can parse the
poll results and plot them somehow while still keep the comments in tact.

------
swapsmagic
Looks nice. Looking by timeline, last week it's almost 1 poll/day rate.
HackerNews is going to become Daily Poll News if it's going to be like that.

